# Sig Request!



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

So, I'm looking for a new sig. I don't get one very often, but I figure since it's been almost a year, it's time for a new one.

This was my last request.

The Request: Do something awesome. My only request is that it feature sick joint locks. They can be from ADCC, or from the UFC, or from BJJ competitions.

Title: IronMan/Josh "The IronMan" Stein (either is fine)

Sub Text: "Joints are a privilege, not a right."

Colors: Whatever you want.

Size: Just keep it regulation.

All submissions will be repped. Thanks, guys.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will get something together tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will get something together tonight! :thumbsup:


Thanks, man. Looking forward to it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Will do something in the next couple days.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get something in in a day or two.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is what I came up with.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job, HOGH.

Here is mine:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Holy sh*t, these are awesome. Gonna be a tough choice.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Thanks, HOGH (and congrats on becoming a mod) and MC for the sigs. I'm going to switch over tonight to the one MC made. They're both awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks! And no problem! I love making sigs and I am glad that you liked it! MC, you made an incredible sig as usual! :thumbsup:


----------

